# New Boys



## IceDog (Aug 1, 2010)

I finally took my new pack goat prospects out on the trail together.

Here are the new boys, Edgar unknown age & ancestory (white) and Dudley 2 year old Alpine/Oberhasli.

Dudley
[attachment=2:15r8zlac]DSC00571 Dudley Edgar 9-3-11 PSC8-500x400.jpg[/attachment:15r8zlac]

Edgar, wearing a young horse halter! :shock: 
[attachment=1:15r8zlac]DSC00644 Edgar 9-3-11 PSC8-500x400.jpg[/attachment:15r8zlac]

And here is Quincy, those at the Rendy may remember him.
[attachment=0:15r8zlac]DSC00645 Quincy 9-3-11 PSC8-500x400.jpg[/attachment:15r8zlac]


----------



## imported_NightHawk (Aug 18, 2011)

They both are good looking? How did they do hiking? My guess would be Edgar is Saanen/Nubian?


----------



## IceDog (Aug 1, 2010)

I think you're right about Edgar being a Saanen/Nubian. I think he's quite old. The move was quite stressful for him. He's settling in though.

Dudley was very attached to his previous owner, but is bonding with me. We're working on getting him fit, he was a paddock potato! LOL

They both did great, we worked on them not crashing into me when they ran to catch up!

They're both big boys. I'd planned to measure them today when we finished the hike but forgot. Maybe tomorrow!


----------



## imported_NightHawk (Aug 18, 2011)

Yes Cheryl I am interested to hear how big they are! Where did you pick them up at? I just got two new boys also this evening. I am very new to packgoats and was amazed at how big they are! The alpine/ober is 35 inches maybe 36! How old is Edgar?


----------



## IceDog (Aug 1, 2010)

Hopefully I'll get a chance to measure them soon. I have 7 grandkids during the week so finding time for anything is difficult!

I got one about 300 miles away and the other about 50 miles from home. They were both basically pets who are learning to pack! :shock: 

I don't know how old Edgar is but based on the length of his horns it wouldn't surprise me if he is at least 8 - 10 years old.


----------

